# First trip this year with a few pics



## FOLES55 (May 9, 2011)

Me and a buddy were able to get a free pass after mothers day stuff was all done and loaded the boat and took off. We shot about 11 all together these are mine, but we missed alot more than we hit. Not bad for first trip this year.


----------



## S Adams (May 9, 2011)

Good Job!


----------



## Fowlplay1665 (May 10, 2011)

With that kind of luck, you must have had a heck of a captain driving the boat.


----------



## FOLES55 (May 10, 2011)

he drove the boat better than he shot,


----------



## Fowlplay1665 (May 10, 2011)

FOLES55 said:


> he drove the boat better than he shot,



Well played sir. Well played.


----------

